
Show HN: A few years ago my Type'o'Shooter went viral – here's the new version - phoboslab
http://zty.pe/?hn
======
khrbrt
Very cool! But it consistently crashes for me at the end of the third wave.
I'm on Firefox.

~~~
csense
Crashes consistently for me too using Firefox on Ubuntu

~~~
hardwaresofton
Same here, wish it wasn't :( it looks awesome (and the first two levels were
fun)

FF 42.0 here -- there isn't even an error message in the console

~~~
schoen
Also crashing for me right at that point (when the large ship comes out at the
end of wave 3) on Firefox 42.0 on Ubuntu, and not in Chromium 47, where I can
play until I lose naturally. :-)

~~~
pkofod
Same here

------
prewett
Great job, really fun!

On the higher levels, if you mistype the first letter of a word, you often
start some other word that you don't know where it is. Maybe some targeting
animation to draw your attention would help?

------
WWKong
I enjoyed it. This was the promise. Amazing things all rendered in your
browser. With mobile apps I feel that we did an about turn. And since apps
took off it stunted the original promise.

------
curyous
Great, lots of fun. Would be better if it used numbers and other keys that
programmer's use. Or perhaps I didn't get to a high enough level where they
start appearing?

~~~
gepoch
This would be awesome! There are a lot of interesting takes on the typing
training game out there, but they often miss the symbols and numbers. Does
anyone know of a good symbol-trainer? I jumble my '^'s and '%'s much too
often..

------
metasean
When I reached the point with bursts of individual letters, I had to crank up
the size to see some of the individual letters (e.g. is that an 'i' or an 'l')
but that just zoomed in to the entire playing area, which meant I lost view of
the top and bottom. And by that point my cpu was going crazy anyway, so I had
to stop. But up to that point I was definitely having a blast, well, quite a
few of them actually. :-)

------
ivyirwin
I was pleasantly surprised at how smooth and polished the game is on mobile.
But the sound!! Am I missing a setting? I couldn't turn off the noise without
turning down the volume on my phone. Which reminds me of a saying my computer
science professor had in college, "sure, feel free to add sound to your game.
But if there is no way to turn off the sound you will get an F" ~ola

------
zapt02
Nice game. I like that all ships are not on collision course with you and so
you can prioritize which words to hit to avoid destruction. Would love to see
an "abort word" feature, as over level 20 it's quite easy to accidentally
start typing the wrong word and not know where the ship is. :(

~~~
evincarofautumn
You can abort the current word with the Escape key.

~~~
DrScump
what defines which is "current" ?

~~~
jtheory
The ships/words on screen all start with different letters. Once you type the
first letter of a word, that one changes orange (and you have it finish it
before your key presses will be recognized for _other_ words).

This also applies to the single-letter bullets, unfortunately, so if you've
just started typing "misappropriation" but a stray "s" is about to hit you,
you're out of luck.

What got me a few times was a first-letter typo - which matched another word.
Then I'd lose a few seconds just _finding_ which word was claiming my key
presses, and that'd be the end.

I didn't know Esc would work there! I'll try that next time around.

------
YZF
Awesome job!

I agree with the feedback that it's not always easy to find where you got
stuck since I'm already scanning away for words that I'll be typing next as
I'm typing the current word... The stuck word does change colour but maybe
something that would draw the eye back to it would help...

------
marknadal
This is epic! And the keyboard on mobile is actually shockingly good. Sounds a
re great. Phenomenal!

------
markwakeford
Just awesome, just plain awesome

------
iamadam
No social sharing? I want to brag about reaching wave 26 with a 342 streak!

~~~
larister
Agreed, was quite surprised not to see even a twitter icon at the score
screen. Also 26?! Good job!

------
tagawa
I used the original version of this to teach my son to type. Not only did he
love it, his friends are now impressed that he can touch type. Thank you for
providing much more than a game.

------
spoiler
This. Is. So. Amazing. Specially since I am a horrible typist. This is a great
and extremly fun way to improve one's typing skills!

The effects are also great

------
eecks
I really thought I wouldn't like this but when I started I found I enjoyed it.
I only got to level 12 with 175 but that's ok

------
holychiz
well done! some suggestions:

* +1 for symbols & numbers * maybe use spacebar for abort word(?) * would be cool to include phrases (boss mode ?)

------
justifier
great polish, i think i'd be fun if the words were taken from and ultimately
formed a program

for instance, you complete a level and the reward is: ' congratulations you
just wrote a basic physics engine in javascript', and show the code

------
mead5432
I enjoyed the first version of this game and like this one also. Nice job.

------
tomashertus
+1 do it specially for programming languages - ruby methods; javascript
methods; java methods; Objective-C methods :D :D etc!

------
est
holyshit this is fun. Should have a VIM mode. Who edits fastest wins.

------
ruiramos
Looking great, congrats!

------
edge17
cool. how come after a while i run out of ammo or something?

------
shpx
is the angle of the grid significant at all?

------
irascible
Slick and Fun!!

------
hkon
Nice job!

